# STATIC BOY



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smpullhair: Help!! Tyler looks like he stuck his paw in an electric socket. It's so cold and dry that if we get anywhere near his hair it stands straight out like a porcupine and is all static-y. Looks like he needs the stuff I used to spray on my skirts (when I wore skirts)...JK about using Static Guard but what product can I use? I should have sent a photo...it's a riot but he does seem uncomfortable, fully charged. Afraid things will make him too greasy.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh yikes, we know how those static days are!!

I would just use a conditioner and NOT the Static Guard.
When we wash the boys in the winter I always use a conditioner and that really helps.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

I am having the same problem with Haley. Her hair is long so its funny seeing it stick out the way it does but not so much when she mats from it :shocked: 
I use CC Ice on Ice, it helps and is not oily. I spray some on her brush in the morning, then if she has static during the day I will mist her and at night I spray it on her brush again.

Edited it add.... I use Ice on Ice every night because it also helps with matting


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

A leave in conditioner or detangling spray usually helps during the winter months. I use JPP Instant Detangling Spray and it really helps.

These dry winter months are full of surprises...aren't they? lol


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Ice on Ice defintitely helps while you are brushing. One thing I have done with my hair in the winter is run a dryer sheet over my hair and that gets rid of static. I've done this one the dogs too. If you use static guard I wouldn't spray it directly on your dog..maybe a little just on the brush before you brush the hair.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to my world....that's what Ava looks like every day!!!!!!!! :smilie_tischkante: ..one big cotton ball!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Dec 11 2009, 06:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=861123


> Ice on Ice defintitely helps while you are brushing. One thing I have done with my hair in the winter is run a dryer sheet over my hair and that gets rid of static. I've done this one the dogs too. If you use static guard I wouldn't spray it directly on your dog..maybe a little just on the brush before you brush the hair.[/B]


 :w00t: I was only joking about the Static Guard. I would think it's somewhat toxic...but then again.......


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Toto and Tuffy are my humidity detectors :HistericalSmiley: I've been procrastinating setting up the big ole floor model humidifer in my apt. but over the last couple of days our kisses have been rather "shocking" and after digging to China their hair looks like they stuck their paws in an electrical outlet. Soooooo last night I put the new filter in the humidifer, filled the darn thing up with water and let it run run run. My hands are really dry too with painful little paper type cuts so I know I need it too. Now begins the seemingly never ending ritual of filling up the humidifier until Spring which seems like it won't get here for a long long time.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Where do you get a humidifier? Are they expensive? Hmm..I might be interested in one for my house.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes humidifiers really help with the static, and you just feel better too. I also use Vellus Static Stabilizer in the winter.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We used to have a humidifier -- one of those ultrasonics but you have to be extremely anal about cleaning it...and really pulling apart things and turning them over...to see that there isn't any brown gunk or mold. I used to clean it normally but then really looked at things and needed q-tips and cleansers for use in it. We were told by DS's allergist that it can spread particles that are dangerous for the lungs in my son so I've never had one in the house again.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Last winter we were having the same problem especially with Raine who has cottony hair. A few people recommended using a humidifier and Fur Butter. FB really helps to deep condition her hair making it less frizzy. I'll be doing that again during the next bath because her hair is getting frizzy and staticky again. I think there's a thread from a couple of days ago on discount code for Happy Tails which carries Fur Butter. As for humidifier, we have both the room one (you can get it from WalMart/Target) and the one that my hubby hooked up for the whole house (around $50-60?).


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I use Fur Butter regularly for Pepper, unfortunately, it does nada for static elec in her hair. ((sigh))


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Ahh sounds like Mr Wookie at my parent's home in Virginia. Static Monster! Ice on Ice helped a lot for us. Good luck!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I tried something called Top Performance Glo Coat spray conditioner and detangler on a brush. I had gotten it a few weeks ago at a grooming store. Waaaay to greasy and had a smell. What's the Ice on Ice like -- does it have a perfumy smell since we're kind of allergic to fragrances and I don't think Tyler's wild about them either? I had one of my hair frizz products I think called Iso...I put a drop in my hands and smoothed his coat and it seemed to work so I might do that.


----------



## malahusk (Mar 22, 2009)

Static... you mean like this???










This was 10 minutes after a full brushing, then she took off and did her back scratching rolly poley antics on the carpet... this was the result, a Tina Turner look-a-like!
Only way I can get rid of static around here is to bath her every week in the winter months. Something about winter, they all get static, even the big dogs.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

ROFL!!!!! I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smrofl: That's it...but even more for Tyler. I have to get a shot of it. His hair's fairly long and he's got the Don King thing going.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (malahusk @ Dec 13 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=862105


> Static... you mean like this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So funny and so adorable!!
xoxoxoxo


----------

